# Monsters In The Darkness



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow 40+ hits and no comments.

Are the hidden Monsters in your life holding you back?


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

My 5 yr old son liked it and the video....

Reminds me of the songs from the 80's 

I enjoyed it! Thanks


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for your kind comments texasjanedoe, I appreciate taking time out to listen to my song. 

The song and video are to be the opening piece at a Halloween film night in the UK...exciting stuff!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work, i just downloaded it.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Better than I expected. Nice job ... loved the video in particular, as I love classic B&W horror films.


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Nice work, i just downloaded it.


Appreciate the good comments kprimm







Dinosaur1972 said:


> Better than I expected. Nice job ... loved the video in particular, as I love classic B&W horror films.


Thanks Dinosaur1972 for your feedback, yes the old B&W were the classic horror films. 

feel free to rate it and add your comments on YouTube. Thanks.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

wonderful !!!!!!! Thank YOu . (making sure to bump this )


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> wonderful !!!!!!! Thank YOu . (making sure to bump this )



Thank you whichypoo for your kind comments.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, how appropriately creepy and cool 

great job - loved it!!


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

The Real Joker said:


> wow, how appropriately creepy and cool
> 
> great job - loved it!!


Thank you very much for your kind comments...Happy Halloween.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I would love a copy of the song and video just like it is


----------



## littlejj (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow! I love this. Awesome song man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

littlejj said:


> Wow! I love this. Awesome song man. Keep up the good work.


Thank you for the kind comments littlejj...Happy Halloween.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Most excellent! Who's the vocalist? Nice voice. Any way to get a download other than illegal ripping?


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Just got done listening to the clips on your sight. Fun stuff there. I like the Funky Jazz one. the keyboards remind me a lot of OMD and New Order. Very cool.


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

shadowopal said:


> Most excellent! Who's the vocalist? Nice voice. Any way to get a download other than illegal ripping?


Hi shadowopal, thanks for your kind comments on 'Monsters In The Darkness'

All my own work including the vocals.

You can buy the single here:

http://www.broadjam.com/jimcpettigrew Only $0.99 





shadowopal said:


> Just got done listening to the clips on your sight. Fun stuff there. I like the Funky Jazz one. the keyboards remind me a lot of OMD and New Order. Very cool.


Thanks again for taking time out to view my website I'm glad you like my work.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice job. I really liked it.


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

savagehaunter said:


> Nice job. I really liked it.


Thank you savagehaunter for your comments I'm glad you like it.


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments guys...the song seems to be working the Halloween magic for me.
I have been on 3 local radio stations with it!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought it THank You!!!!


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> I bought it THank You!!!!


Thank you whichypoo, did you buy it from Broadjam may I ask?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes I got it from Broadjam .. hope it helps you sell more cause I played it at my halloween party this weekend and the monsters and zombies loved it!! Thank you again [email protected]@


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> Yes I got it from Broadjam .. hope it helps you sell more cause I played it at my halloween party this weekend and the monsters and zombies loved it!! Thank you again [email protected]@


Your a star whichypoo...thank you for the purchase and the great feedback from the song.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I am also putting it on cd to play with my gwemmy light show on halloween night .. think it will be a hit !!


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> I am also putting it on cd to play with my gwemmy light show on halloween night .. think it will be a hit !!



You are too kind, I hope your night goes really well and any feed back on the song would be great!


----------



## QualityNotQuantity (Oct 2, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> I am also putting it on cd to play with my gwemmy light show on halloween night .. think it will be a hit !!



How did your Halloween night go whichypoo?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

QualityNotQuantity said:


> How did your Halloween night go whichypoo?


It was wonderfull thrilling fun belly laughing full of love fest LOL.. And I know your dying to hear how the song went over... and I am sad to tell you yes I played it with the lights butttttttttt.. for some reason my volume sucked big zombie butt  so the whole music and light effect just fizziled in to the sand.. But next year gonna fix it or find out what happened to the volume!! sorry.. but I still love it!


----------

